# film about hebden bridge



## johnnymarrsbars (Dec 30, 2009)

sorry if this has already been posted but i'm sure it'll interest a lot of people on here. looks great!:

Trailer - 

http://www.bfi.org.uk/lff/node/486 

Facebook - 

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Shed-...-Your-Tears-and-Walk-Away/147490393795?ref=mf 

Times review - 

http://entertainment.timesonline.co.../film/london_film_festival/article6883689.ece 

Guardian stuff - 

http://www.guardian.co.uk/film/movie/132536/shed-your-tears-and-walk-away


----------



## strange-fish (Dec 31, 2009)

Having lived and brought my kids up in Hebden not sure that this could be considered 'great' distressing more likely, interesting yes.   Go to the Hebweb forum if you want to see more about it lots of comments on there.


----------



## belboid (Dec 31, 2009)

saw this at the sheffield doc festival a month or two back, its not _quite_ as depressing as you might think.


----------



## Shirl (Jan 5, 2010)

I've not seen it but one of the lads in it is now dead.


----------

